# hi-lo vs. fish-finder



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I am interested to know what people prefer to use, fish-finder or a hi-lo rig, when surf fishing in the fall. I am new to this and want to know if you use hi-lo's only for small game i.e. spot, croakers; and use fish-finders for larger fish i.e. stripers, cobias, big blues. Does the style vary just because of preference or because one style is better for some fish? I do know that you can get more distance with a hi-lo, but why else do people use it?

todd


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Todd!

You basically answered your own question. Hi-Lo is great for small fish that travel in schools. Some guys like to use it in the surf to present two different baits when you're not sure what's around. Many larger fish respond better to the fish finder rig, especially if you're using a big bait. It allows the fish to move off and take the bait before feeling the sinker. It can be tough to cast, though, and some people add a second swivel as a "stop" above the first swivel. Many people compensate for the casting limitations by using a fixed sinker with a long leader and single hook when casting for big fish. Part of the fun of fishing is experimenting to see what works best for you....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hi Low rigs are not tough enough..*

IMHO - Hi/Lo rigs are great for small punk fish but can not handle the larger fish and the strain they place on the way those cheap hi/lo rigs are made. Stick with homemade fishfinder rigs on good quality leader material and you won't have to worry about some cheap rig coming apart just when you need it most...I don't trust them for fishing the surf for larger fish...One large bluefish will tear them apart.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sandcrab!

There aren't many rigs, store bought or hand tied, that a big blue CAN'T tear apart! You have to have a good deal of luck on your side to land a slammer on a mullet rig in the surf....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm a "fishfinder" person myself,when it comes to a big drum or cobe.. BUT,I have seen qualified captians down in NC like Norman Miller use something simular to a high-low..(If tie properly,it won't get torn apart any quicker than a fishfinder,IMHO) He uses one dropper loope with a 9/0 hook,and attaches his sinker to the bottom.. Can't emagine having two tied on and throwin that thing into a big school of Redones....


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*I Use and Custom Make My Hi-Low Rigs*

Hi "bassn",

I prefer using the hi-low rigs that I custom tie using "Terminal Rig Components" at this link:

http://www.thereelstuff.com/access.html

My main terminal line is 80 pound test mono.

My leader material is either 50 pound test or 30 pound test mono, depending on hook size.

For the toothy critters, I use Eagle Claw Nylowire

The reason why I prefer Hi-Low rigs is because it gives me a larger scent trail, and gives me a second chance to catch fish interested in my bait offering!

I hope this helps!


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks yall for the info. I will be trying out the different terminal all this fall. Good luck everyone, and let us know what you catch, and how you catch it ...if you will.


todd


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

todd, I've caught a many 15-16lb. Bluefish on a double fireball rig ( of course that was back when they were available of the beachs of Carolina) that I guess is considered a hi-lo rig but everyone is right they're mainly for the smaller stuff, it just depends on how heavy they're made. I like the fishfinder rigs for a couple of reasons. The biggest one is for livebait fishing, it's kind of like a pin rig in that it lets the bait move around while it's still anchored somewhat. The other is when you're fishing in a moving current, you can put your bait (live or cut) where you want it and let it move with the current to cover more area.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

On your fish finding rigs how long should the leader be the part that the hook attaches too(2ft. or longer). I'v caught 20" Rock off a hi/low rig useing cut perch. and nice trout off of the fish - finders and also flounder off of AI.  So I guess I like useing both.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I usually keep mine in the 2ft. range unless fishing in a stiff onshore wind, then I'd make them 12" long so they don't whip around so much when you cast them.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

I like to keep mine no more than 4-6"
charlie


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Keep shortening the leader until you no longer have the helicopter problem. Mine's usu. around 6" as big brother.


----------



## FAST EDDIE (Nov 14, 1999)

Check out this link and then make up your mind on hi-lo versus fish-finder.

http://www.stripersurf.com/highlowrig.html

Tight Lines


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

FAST EDDIE said:


> *Check out this link and then make up your mind on hi-lo versus fish-finder.
> 
> http://www.stripersurf.com/highlowrig.html
> 
> *


* 

 I'm Confused........ 

While reading the "testimonial" at the above link, I understood the guy to say that his hi-lo rig was out performing his buddies, because he was catching all his fish on the top hook.

Then in the next paragraph, he says the trouble with the fish-finder rig is that the bait can be 12 to 18 inches off the bottom.

So lets see, it's a good thing to have your bait off the bottom, as long as you're using his hi-lo rig, but it's a bad thing if you're using your fish-finder / Carolina rig?

HMMMMM.............

Very Confusing

For what it's worth..... 

For 20 years, I thought I invented what I called a "slip-sinker" rig.

When I was growing up (1960's), around Culpeper, Va. the sporting goods shops didn't even have Egg sinkers. I used a "bank" sinker on the line with a split shot for a stop.

Then, surprise, surprise, I found out that a lot of other folks had invented it too.

Anyway, I think it's the most effective, versatile rig you can use.*


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

smoothbore54 Bob D'Amico has been known to have his opions. But we all do, he is just a little more forceful.

Also where around Culpepper my wife is from about 15-20 min south.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Digger, would your wife happen to be from Madison County? If she is, you got really lucky, we try to keep our girls at home.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

The high-low rig recomended by D'Amico is 50" - has anyone used a rig that long? Most rigs that I have ever seen are half that long.

By the way is it legal to put 3 hooks on one rig?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

No she from Orange County.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Hi "Fish Bait"*

I use a hi-lo rig that is approximately that long, but I custom tie the ones I use.

There are two reasons why I use a rig that long:

1) To cover more area

2) To keep the two hooks separated so they will not catch each other and tangle

In the State of Maryland you are allowed two hooks per fishing rod (as it applies to hi-lo rigs).

NOTE: Lures are a different matter.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I personally like the highlow rig, for the same reason a few above do. the opertunity to use 2 or more differant baits and casting ability. My wife and have caught redfish up to 40" out of the surf with this rig. BTW I dont buy highlows I tie all my own, using between 30 and 50lb leader. If blues are running I use 50 and the top hook is a 5/0 owner and I usually run two 2/0 eagle claws below that with shrimp and clams or fishbites. It has worked great for me.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I always tell people I'm from* 

"around" Culpeper, because nobody's ever heard of 

*Locust Dale, Rapidan or Crooked Run.* 

I was born at *Meander Farm* on the North bank of the Robinson River. That's in Culpeper County. Madison County is on the other side of the river.

And Yes, I know all about those Madison County and Orange County girls.

I've got family in Orange, Mitchell, Syria and Culpeper.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Small world Smoothbore

I know where Meander Farm is. My cousins lease the farming rights there. They are from Oakpark across the river from there. Also my daughter was married at the Bed & Breakfast on the farm. Really nice place.


----------



## Coolerpup (Aug 30, 2003)

Both rigs have there uses. I tie all mine as well. 

The hi-lo allows me to present two baits and it cast much better than the fish finder. My hi-lo total length is about 30 inches tops. Sometimes Ill go with a single dropper instead of two.
The fish finder is good for "targeting" large fish with large baits, but remember this....... Large fish will hit the hi-lo as well  



AllenC


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re. Hi-Lo's*

I like using Hi-Lo's from the piers , but I find that they get fouled easy in in the surf.

I have been using pyramid sinkers with opprox. 24-30 " leaders in the surf with pretty good success.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Hi-lo really is a lo-lo*

As someone once astutely pointed out to me, a hi-lo rig is really only hi and lo when fished vertically (e.g. from a pier).

Once you've cast that sucker out a few hundred feet, the line at the rig end is practically parallel with the bottom, meaning the hi hook at best is probably only a couple inches higher than the lo one, if that much. Especially if there's any slope to the shoreline.

For the geometry challenged among us, think of a triangle with the beach and ocean bottom making up the base, your line (starting at the rig and up to your rod tip) making up the top, and your rod making the vertical section. The angle at the rig end is less than 3 degrees, meaning the line - and both parts of the "hi-lo" rig - are pretty close to the ground for at least the first few yards from the sinker. (For a 13' pole standing close to vertical, and a cast of 300' from base of the pole to sinker sitting on the ocean floor, the angle at the rig end is only 2.5 degrees - about 1/2 inch of lift per foot - darn near parallel for the first few feet).

Moral of this story - fish with what you're most comfortable with, with the rig that makes it fun for you, and if you like the idea of having two baits out there instead of just one, or vice verse, let that be your guide....

(btw - no-one mentioned dropper rigs. that might be an alternative worth investigating).

Just my .02

jedi


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Jedi-
Your two cents was more like fifty cents! LOL
("the angle at the rig end is only 2.5 degrees - about 1/2 inch of lift per foot ").
What kind of work do you do?
Gordon


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*heh heh*

Gordon - Good one! 

I'm, uh, a, uh, nuclear physicist, yeah, that's the ticket. Just kidding. I'm a systems engineer; run technology operations for an application service provider. Boring as hell, really. Would like to open a tackle store near the beach somewhere and a website! Then I could test-drive all the equipment....  Make that a guitar/tackle store!

jedi


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

If you have monster bloods at your store I'm sure you'll have no problems staying in business. You sould set up right next door to Angler's


----------

